# Virtualbox Crashes System



## eyebone (Mar 3, 2010)

hello folks,

after installing latest 8.x kernel and userland. i encounter always a system crash / system freeze if i start a virtualbox guest os 

- i updated virtualbox and reinstalled the virtualbox-kmod
- i genereated a latest linker.hints file

still, always after start of a guest os complete freeze.

anybody has a clue whats going on here? (btw. i've seen this problem at 7.x as well)

regards,


----------



## plamaiziere (Mar 3, 2010)

eyebone said:
			
		

> hello folks,
> 
> after installing latest 8.x kernel and userland. i encounter always a system crash / system freeze if i start a virtualbox guest os



This is a known problem (check freebsd-emulation@freebsd.org) with recent kernels.
It is investigated, I hope we will have a patch soon.


----------



## eyebone (Mar 3, 2010)

UPDATE:

issue solved. installing 8.0 system and kernel, recompiling virtuabox-kmod.


i see. so if i switch back to 8.0 and recompile virtualbox it should work again i guess. thanks, i'll try this. btw the patch published in the thread wasn't working for me either.

regards,


----------



## bubnoff (Mar 4, 2010)

eyebone, could you please share your solution?
I'm running fresh-installed  3.1.2_OSEr56127 on 8.0-STABLE and experiencing system crush every time i start VBox guest OS. No any patches on VBox have applied yet.



			
				eyebone said:
			
		

> UPDATE:
> 
> issue solved. installing 8.0 system and kernel, recompiling virtuabox-kmod.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erratus (Mar 5, 2010)

virtualbox-ose-3.1.2_1 freezes on amd64 8.0-RELEASE-p2
just after beginning to install guest system. Even reset did not work. Had to power off system.


----------



## lemrey (Mar 23, 2010)

i experienced such crashes on amd64 8.0-RELEASE-p2 with virtualbox 3.0.51
i updated to 3.1.2, and same thing happens
if i recall correctly, they didn't occur with 8.0-RELEASE


----------

